# Best DVD Recorder to use with 921?



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd appreciate recommendations from everyone downloading programming from their 921 to a standalone DVD recorder. 

Given the EPG conflicts, I'm wondering which brands and models work best. 

I'm interested in picture quality on the DVD's you record from both component and S-video input. For example, are the burnt DVDs noticeably better through a Sony 900 with component inputs than through S-video on a Pioneer 533?

Are any of you managing to control your DVD recorder through the 921 by entering your brand of DVD recorder as if it were a VCR, then recording through the 921 program guide?

Any and all input will be appreciated so that I don't end up with more electronics that don't work and play well together.

Thanks much,
Jake


----------



## GBrock (Jan 20, 2004)

I use a Sony RDR-GX300 connected with S-Video and have been very happy with it. I only do manual recordings though, I don't do any scheduling - I start the playback on the 921 and start recording on the GX300 manually. So I don't have any idea how well the 921 would control the GX300.

If I remember right, the 921 will only output 480p over component, not 480i, so you can't record over component from the 921 anyway. But I may be mistaken.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I have the same unit hooked to mine and I also only do manual recording.....

Picture is fine for my needs.....


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Can I ask if you're able to record any 16:9 programming on your Sony DVD recorders through S-video? 

Also, are your TVs hooked up to your 921's through S-video? I run the signal to my LCD through DVI, so I'd have to run a supplementary S-video line to it in order to see what I'm recording.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Any DVD recorder should be able to record a 16:9 (anamorphic) image. It just records whatever it gets.

A more appropriate question would be: Does the Sony set the 16:9 flag when recording 16:9 from the 921?

The 16:9 flag is really only needed when playing back anamorphic content on a 4:3 TV. It tells the DVD play to cread a letterbox to keep the aspect ratio correct.

My Philips does not set the 16:9 flag, but it's easy to record first to a +RW then fix the flag on my PC.

As you discovered, a supplementary connection from the DVD recorder to the TV is the best solution.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

All these years and I didn't know what people were talking about in these threads when they mentioned 16:9 flag. I have been recording anamorphic content from the 921 onto my Toshiba RD-XS32. I have a 16x9 television. Now I know what the use of the flag is for. Thank you David.


----------



## GBrock (Jan 20, 2004)

The Sony sets the flag if you record onto -R or -RW media, using the 1-hour or 2-hour modes. I don't know why it won't set the flag on + media (the manual doesn't elaborate,) but I can live with that.

I started out with running S-Video to the TV from the recorder, but after I freed up a component input on the TV I hooked up the recorder with component and I usually use that to view while I'm recording now. But the S-Video connection is still live and I still use it from time to time.


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks GBrock, that's exactly what I needed to know!

JC


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Jake Collins said:


> Thanks GBrock, that's exactly what I needed to know!
> 
> JC


I have a panasonic it also works flawlessly on s-videio in 16:9. You do have to use manual recording to set up the Panasonic. To bad when they gave the 921 the ability to teach a remote they did not give it the ability to learn just one code; the record code from any DVD recorder or VCR they could than eliminate the need for having the VCR blaster code.


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

SQT, which Panasonic do you have? There are multiple posts on the AVS message board about problems with s-video 16:9 recording. If you let me know which model you're using, I'll take another look at the Panasonic's.

Thanks,
JC


----------

